# BFD..



## wills (Jul 31, 2021)

I own for a long time BFD3 which has been recently transfered from Fexpansion to InMusic. Now, it doesn't work on my PC. When I open the BFD windows (In stand alone mode or in plug-in mode in my DAW), it every time asks me to re-open the license manager which of course recovers and clearly shows all mines (I own several extensions too) ... but the BFD3 doesn't take into account this "positive" answer... and refuses to work. I only have a black window with the same message in yellow (message inviting me to open the license manager !). I sent several messages to InMusic support but I don't obtain any answers ! Is anybody has the same trouble ?


----------



## tcb (Jul 31, 2021)

Same!
They have a official forum but they still didn't solve this problem


----------



## el-bo (Jul 31, 2021)

On the Mac version, was experiencing some weird issues regaeding re-authorisation, crashing etc. 

The recent move away from FXPansion has not been the smoothest of transitions. However, from interactions with the developer on the InMusic BFD forum, I get the impression that all of this is being taken very seriously, and that this software is very much an ongoing concern. 

So I've just decided to shelve the software for the moment, and continue with other drum libraries that I own. Don't really need the frustration. Hopefully, this'll all get sorted out soon enough and we can look forward to a much better experience...and hopefully the sign of a greatly-improved verion 4


----------



## Wedge (Jul 31, 2021)

wills said:


> I own for a long time BFD3 which has been recently transfered from Fexpansion to InMusic. Now, it doesn't work on my PC. When I open the BFD windows (In stand alone mode or in plug-in mode in my DAW), it every time asks me to re-open the license manager which of course recovers and clearly shows all mines (I own several extensions too) ... but the BFD3 doesn't take into account this "positive" answer... and refuses to work. I only have a black window with the same message in yellow (message inviting me to open the license manager !). I sent several messages to InMusic support but I don't obtain any answers ! Is anybody has the same trouble ?


This has been a bug with BFD3 for a while. I had this same problem years ago. I got it resolved but it's been long enough I don't really remember how. I think I reinstalled it and made sure I was running BFD3 license manager with administrator priveledges and only would open it from it's own exe that's in program files(86) and not from BFD's pop up. If I got the pop up I just closed it out the standalone and changed over. I remember it feeling quite random, but once things worked they didnt seem to break again. Sorry I'm not of much help.


----------



## wills (Jul 31, 2021)

Ok… it seems that Inmusic has no completely integrated technical support…for el-bo… this trouble is not only focused on Mac, I currently have the same with a PC !


----------



## b_elliott (Jul 31, 2021)

I use BFD3.4 on Windows 10. I discovered thru Reaper's Forum one of the BFD employees (Drew) is on the Reaper forum but moreso on the BFD Forum.  I recommend you go to that forum and look.

Around the end of June, BFD released an update which gets past the License Manager having to be on-line and re-authorize each session (my DAW is kept offline 100% of the time). I can't just now can't find the update link, but recall there were specific instructions to fire up your license mgr, start the download, but to turn off the license mgr once the download starts. The update resolved the on-line issue as well as visibility of my expansion pack.

BFD3 remains problematic for me: Freezing a single BFD3 track extends from 10 minutes to hours at a time). I basically decided to leave BFD3 off my sessions and instead use LABS drums while BFD developers slog through these issues. 

Hopefully OP will explore the BFD link and locate the needed update. 
Cheers, Bill


----------



## wills (Jul 31, 2021)

Thank you... i will try to join the BFD forum and "Drew"... I currently use Reaper ! ... But I simultaneously look for another solution because I am not really confident in the capabilities of Inmusic to support this software, considering this kind of bug is very "basic" ... what happens if we require support for more sophisticated feature ! It is a big deception for me because I spent a lot of money to buy BFD3 and extensions...


----------

